# (v) Playstation 2 slim+viele Spiele/ Schaukampfschwert/ Gamecube+Spiele



## DonLennschi (13. Juni 2011)

Moin,

Dazu kommt jetzt noch ein Pentium DualCore e5200 (775 Sockel)   für 20€ inklusive Versand.
Ausserdem PES 2011 für 10€ plus Versand.


alle Preise sind recherchiert und günstiger als sonstwo im Internet zu kaufen.

PS2 Spiele:

Star Wars: The Force Unleashed  10€
Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater 8€

Smackdown vs. Raw 2007 2€
Smackdown vs. Raw 2010 5€

NHL 2k6 2€
Der Herr der Ringe: Die Rückkehr des Königs 5€
Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 2€

Resident Evil: Code Veronica X 15€
Resident Evil: Outbreak 5€
Resident Evil 4 Steelbox Edition 20€

Silent Hill 2 Directors Cut 10€
Silent Hill 3 10€
Silent Hill 4: The Room 10€
Silent Hill: Origins 12€

GTA: San Andreas 7€
Tekken Tag Tournament 10€
Dragon Ball Z: Budokai 3 10€

Final Fantasy 12 10€
Final Fantasy 10 12€
Final Fantasy 9 30€

Die PS2slim verditsch ich (allerdings ohne Zubehör) für 20€

Das Schaukampfschwert ist das Wikingerschwert von Thors Schmiede vor zwei Jahren für 240€ gekauft, hätte jetzt noch gerne 150€ dafür.

Mario Kart
Resident Evil Zero
Need for Speed most wanted
Mario Party 4
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles
Preise per Angebot bitte.

(Wenn ich versenden soll,mache ich das kostenfrei ab 2 Spielen)

Viele Grüße

DonLennschi


----------



## DonLennschi (28. Juni 2011)

Neue Sachen mit eingestellt, neue Preise, also UP!


----------

